# Gigabyte GTX 1080 Aorus Xtreme Edition 8 GB



## W1zzard (Feb 13, 2017)

Gigabyte's new brand, AORUS, has released their first graphics card. The AORUS GTX 1080 Xtreme comes with identical specifications as the Gigabyte GTX 1080 Xtreme Gaming, but adds adjustable RGB lighting and a copper block on the back to improve GPU temperatures.

*Show full review*


----------



## dj-electric (Feb 13, 2017)

Oh, here's another over-engineered GTX 1080 being choked on its own power draw limits.


----------



## owen10578 (Feb 13, 2017)

Dj-ElectriC said:


> Oh, here's another over-engineered GTX 1080 being choked on its own power draw limits.



I know right. All thanks to Nvidia's "Greenlight Program".


----------



## The Quim Reaper (Feb 13, 2017)

Nearly $700 for a card that can only deliver 1080p console levels of performance at 4K...no thanks.


----------



## MagnuTron (Feb 13, 2017)

Wish the 3 GB 1060 was on there..  Thanks for the review tho


----------



## mroofie (Feb 13, 2017)

Its 2017 why is there a mid pascal gpu review...

We need big brother pascal series!  :'(

If there is one...


----------



## Fluffmeister (Feb 13, 2017)

mroofie said:


> Its 2017 why is there a mid pascal gpu review...
> 
> We need big brother pascal series!  :'(
> 
> If there is one...









But yeah either way that little GP104 is a beast, if I was in the market I'd just opt for the cheapest AIB solution I could find, they all perform much of a muchness after all.


----------



## mroofie (Feb 13, 2017)

Fluffmeister said:


> But yeah either way that little GP104 is a beast, if I was in the market I'd just opt for the cheapest AIB solution I could find, they all perform much of a muchness after all.


Agree


----------



## erixx (Feb 13, 2017)

W1z Still no gtx 1080 Ti for you (under NDA)?...


----------



## Arrakis9 (Feb 14, 2017)

Hey Wizz about the copper heatsink on the back of the gpu did you force a constant speed on the fans to find out if it had an effect on Temps?  I know most gp us have pre detemend fan curves that go off temp, just wondering if you accounted for that variable on the testing.


----------



## Totally (Feb 14, 2017)

With all the drawbacks the 1080 has and expectations of a 1080ti why would anyone want this?


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 14, 2017)

Arrakis+9 said:


> Hey Wizz about the copper heatsink on the back of the gpu did you force a constant speed on the fans to find out if it had an effect on Temps?  I know most gp us have pre detemend fan curves that go off temp, just wondering if you accounted for that variable on the testing.


Good thinking, I'll test this later today.


----------



## gunbuster (Feb 14, 2017)

Hey Gigabyte, guess where "do you even lift bro Eagle" mascot puts your card on my list? The bottom along with anything MSI covers with a dragon bigger than an inch tall.


----------



## Cataclysm_ZA (Feb 14, 2017)

Hey W1zzard, what was the reason for not using the latest Crimson ReLive driver version? Is there some bug or hiccup that it introduces into your testing?


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 14, 2017)

Cataclysm_ZA said:


> Hey W1zzard, what was the reason for not using the latest Crimson ReLive driver version? Is there some bug or hiccup that it introduces into your testing?


I retested two weeks over the xmas holidays, haven't had time to spend another two weeks on retesting without any significant changes.

Will retest around March, with new games


----------



## Cataclysm_ZA (Feb 14, 2017)

Thanks! I know it annoys the hell out of me when I have to rebench right after a new driver release.


----------



## basco (Feb 15, 2017)

Thanks very much for the review!
on the overclocking page:
BF3 from nvidia fe card with 142,6fps
giga aorus                      with 154,2fps
giga aorus max oc         with 167,4fps     my question:this small overclock gives 13,2 fps more   - am i right to say this comes mainly from the memory overclock?  

TIA


----------



## qubit (Feb 16, 2017)

That 125fps framerate cap on Infinite Warfare is really annoying. When I replace my busted GTX 1080 I'll want to let the framerate go as high as possible, especially as I have a 144Hz monitor which it will likely be able to reach. I'll have to see if it's possible to remove that cap.

Nice card in the review though. This range is definitely a contender to replace the two crappy Palits which failed on me.


----------



## the54thvoid (Feb 17, 2017)

qubit said:


> That 125fps framerate cap on Infinite Warfare is really annoying. When I replace my busted GTX 1080 I'll want to let the framerate go as high as possible, especially as I have a 144Hz monitor which it will likely be able to reach. I'll have to see if it's possible to remove that cap.
> 
> Nice card in the review though. This range is definitely a contender to replace the two crappy Palits which failed on me.



Buying a 1080 now at those prices is asinine when a possible 1080ti is coming in March (rumour central).


----------



## qubit (Feb 17, 2017)

the54thvoid said:


> Buying a 1080 now at those prices is asinine when a possible 1080ti is coming in March (rumour central).


Yes, quite. If you see my update in my dead 1080 thread, you'll see that I said I am going to hold off buying a new card for 4-8 weeks for exactly this reason.


----------



## Th3pwn3r (Feb 22, 2017)

The Quim Reaper said:


> Nearly $700 for a card that can only deliver 1080p console levels of performance at 4K...no thanks.



Umm, do you game on consoles at 4k? Probably not and kudos to you if you do, it's definitely not great. I have the card right below this and it does great on a 55'' Samsung KS8000. Good luck getting a console to handle that.


----------



## Th3pwn3r (Feb 22, 2017)

the54thvoid said:


> Buying a 1080 now at those prices is asinine when a possible 1080ti is coming in March (rumour central).




You can wait 4 years and get a much better anything, what's your point? So many people play the waiting game and it's kind of silly. Sure, you wait a month and you save 100 bucks for current cards, wait a month and spend the same amount on the next gen of card. It's not really going to be a night and day difference either way. I'm at a point financially where I can just buy the next gen card when it comes out and have both or a backup. The investment doesn't hurt me enough to make me wait, plenty of other people are in the same boat I am.


----------



## peche (Feb 24, 2017)

may sound crazy but the cooper plate or sh*t this aours card will be intended for SLi uses? dunno ... just a comment!

Regards,


----------

